# Mulligan's new enclosure



## jacobsracing (Dec 7, 2008)

here are a few pics of his new home. It is a birch cablinet made @ 6x3x3. 





shot of right side




shot of left 





handle




cruizin




doggie door(he is using it already!)




lighting setup
reptileUV EB 60w UVA/UVB
hallogen outdoor lamp controlled by big apple herp thermostat
full spectrum 4 ft for remaining color band spectrum.
reptileUV IR heat emmiter on 24x7x365 for 2nd basking area. I plan to add some live plants on the back wall




mulligans pad




sensors




the enclosure holds 63% humidity
using orchid bark mulch as substrate
110 in the basking side, and 84 on the cold side 
one happy tegu


----------



## ZEKE (Dec 7, 2008)

that looks nice. i had never thought of putting a dog door on a reptile cage. so when your home do you just leave the dog door opened for him to come out and go back in whenever he wants?


----------



## Markie (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. A doggie door? That is an AWESOME idea. I love it.


----------



## jacobsracing (Dec 7, 2008)

mulligan will come on out of the cage via the doggie door and then return to the cage to well.....unload all barrells. You guys know what I mean. He has never done his bisiness other than the far corner of the enclosure. Its a trip. 

Also, note the red mask around his eyes? he also has a pink/orange tint in his armpits and chest. Also on the inner thigh area. is he a red/bw mix?


----------



## jacobsracing (Jan 18, 2009)

I have decided to start selling the enclosures online if anyone is interested. I had a few requests and figure...why not, eh? 

I also have a smaller version for smaller herps. I will post pics soon. Same material, just a bit smaller. 

The small 16x16x32 birch enclosures will be 400 + actual shipping
the larger 6x3x3 will be 750 (local pickup only)

Both will be 50$ less if you do not want it stained. Then you can match other furnature in the room. 

Shoot me a PM if you are interested. Thanks! 

Greg


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 26, 2009)

That is an AWESOME enclosure.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool, looks good!


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 2, 2009)

i would buy an enclosure from you.


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 7, 2009)

shoot me a PM and we discuss....

Greg


----------



## snakize1978 (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a really nice enclosure. What is used for the vents on the sides? I am planning to build an new cage for an adult black and white tegu this weekend. You wouldn't happen to have detailed plans on building this cage would you?


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 23, 2009)

I am selling this enclosure to the masses. Sorry...I cannot provide plans at this time.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 23, 2009)

I love the handle! Good job!!


----------

